# New Member looking for some help



## Patt (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello all, been hangin around for a little while and finally decided to make the leap and register well to start i used to be a pigeon enthusiast in my younger days but grew from them with school and what have you. Well now im looking to get back into the hobby and have my loft and breeding pens all ready, BUT NO BIRDS!!! and the trouble is i cant find any local clubs (southern california north SD) and so cant find any birds and dont really have a desire to spend 100$ to get a pair and have them shipped to me  so i was wondering if anyone knew of people who maybe local to me with who i could talk about the hobby and maybe acquire some birds. Any help would be much apprciated as to i miss my birds so much, best wishes Patt P


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Patt, welcome to Pigeon Talk. 
We've got quite a few members in CA, so just hang on......they'll be around eventually. 
What kind of pigeons do you want? Homers? Rollers? Show birds?
Got any pictures of your loft you could post. If you've been around for a while, you KNOW we love pictures..........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've actually sent a PM to one of our members in Oceanside, CA. He knows a lot of people with every kind of pigeon.............I'm sure he'll be around soon.


----------



## Patt (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks lovebirds for the quick reply and help! hmm well ill look for my camera and try to get some pics up as soon as i can haha. Really i would like rollers or homers as i always loved watching my uncle with is birds, but ive raised west of englands, chinese owls, homers and a pair of jacobs a long time ago. but really i just love pigeons and would like a breeding pair to get started  thanks again


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's another member that's in SD I think.......sort of quiet today....no one is on line.......of course, it earlier there than here in Va....

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=12074


----------



## Patt (Apr 26, 2009)

haha its no big, i liked your loft set up btw very nice and also a nice breeding stock for 2009. I miss having the little babies squeekin


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Patt said:


> haha its no big, i liked your loft set up btw very nice and also a nice breeding stock for 2009. I miss having the little babies squeekin


Thank you. I miss the little buggers too........breeding is over for me until the end of the year.


----------



## Patt (Apr 26, 2009)

you dont breed over summer? im only curious because it would seem like a good time for that, but im just a youngen ;P


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Patt said:


> you dont breed over summer? im only curious because it would seem like a good time for that, but im just a youngen ;P


Some people do. Racers though, breed in either Jan, Feb and March OR Feb, March and April..........depends on a few things. I personlly like to race the older young birds, so I raise my babies early in the year. 
I'm sure the birds would prefer that I do it differently.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Patt said:


> Thanks lovebirds for the quick reply and help! hmm well ill look for my camera and try to get some pics up as soon as i can haha. Really i would like rollers or homers as i always loved watching my uncle with is birds, but ive raised west of englands, chinese owls, homers and a pair of jacobs a long time ago. but really i just love pigeons and would like a breeding pair to get started  thanks again


*HI PATT, I just got home and Lovebirds sent me a PERSONAL MESSAGE (PM) so I feel that I CAN HELP YOU WITH BIRDS FOR FREE. I have ITALIAN OWLS, AMERICAN SHOW RACERS, SADDLE HOMERS, RACING HOMERS. i also belong to the Southern California American Show Racer Club, and the San Diego Metro Pigeon Club. I am in OCEANSIDE where are you located? I will send you a PM with my phone number. GEORGE*


----------



## Patt (Apr 26, 2009)

george simon said:


> *HI PATT, I just got home and Lovebirds sent me a PERSONAL MESSAGE (PM) so I feel that I CAN HELP YOU WITH BIRDS FOR FREE. I have ITALIAN OWLS, AMERICAN SHOW RACERS, SADDLE HOMERS, RACING HOMERS. i also belong to the Southern California American Show Racer Club, and the San Diego Metro Pigeon Club. I am in OCEANSIDE where are you located? I will send you a PM with my phone number. GEORGE*


Hey George thanks for the reply! Wow thats a great offer that i simply cant refuse! well i live in San Marcos a lil inland from oceanside and would love to speak with you about your birds and what not, ill wait for you to PM me your number and give you a call at a convinent time for you, Thanks again Patt


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> *HI PATT, I just got home and Lovebirds sent me a PERSONAL MESSAGE (PM) so I feel that I CAN HELP YOU WITH BIRDS FOR FREE. I have ITALIAN OWLS, AMERICAN SHOW RACERS, SADDLE HOMERS, RACING HOMERS. i also belong to the Southern California American Show Racer Club, and the San Diego Metro Pigeon Club. I am in OCEANSIDE where are you located? I will send you a PM with my phone number. GEORGE*


You're a true pigeon fancier George. Thanks for helping yet another newcomer........THIS is what it's all about!!


----------

